# DHR w DW LINK?



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Ok well its out of the bag I guess!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

WTF?        

I still don't think I believe it.

Guess I gotta' sell my 7point and MkIII and get a DHR.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

hotness...


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

koo? still wont turn me on to Turners though.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Will all the groms that are jones-in' off of Sam Hill go ride Turner now?

Hmmmmmm...


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

RFX:


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

hate to say it.. but the DHR is looking hot


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

> Pivot is showing a new Enduro class bike at Eurobike (Firebird) and tomorrow there will be a new dw-link licensee named. You can bet that there will be a dw-link DH bike available next season, just not from Iron Horse.
> 
> Hope this helps in some way!
> 
> Dave


So tomorrow, we will find out if its real, probably is.
Also this new pivot bike, someone on ride monkey posted this spy shot:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

UHHH?

I want it. ianjenn, you just picked my next frame.



Prettym1k3 said:


> Will all the groms that are jones-in' off of Sam Hill go ride Turner now?
> 
> Hmmmmmm...


They ride what Sam rides, not where DW Link goes.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I wonder???


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I was rightttt!!!!! Suckers!!!!


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

I'll admit, I'm suprised... Anyone notice the swoopy tubes on the RFX & DHR? Not Turners style...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

It's funny how a web designer can be so dumb (apparently he published the files by accident...)

Turner forum is total chaos right now....


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Dear God that Pivot looks HOT!

But the RP23 rear shock?

I don't know if I'd trust that... I think I'd still prefer to run a coil for the plushness.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

What a fvckign turd....

Ridiculous leverage curve, inaccessible shock, mechanics nightmare, shaft bending shock angle, and so ugly it could kill a boner from a hundred yards and from around corners....what doesn't it have....

Turner just about nailed it with their previous design, so what the crap is this???


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

DHidiot said:


> Turner just about nailed it with their previous design, so what the crap is this???


a bike that none of us have seen in real life, ridden, or heard anything about...


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

matt said:


> a bike that none of us have seen in real life, ridden, or heard anything about...


Yup, and how easy it is or isn't for a wrench to work on is of no concern to designers for the most part. Pro's will have their team mechanics which will know the bike in and out. As for the general public, that's why they take them to their dealer to be worked on.

I'd rather wrench on that than a 15 year old rusted out Huffy.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

DHidiot said:


> What a fvckign turd....
> 
> Ridiculous leverage curve, inaccessible shock, mechanics nightmare, shaft bending shock angle, and so ugly it could kill a boner from a hundred yards and from around corners....what doesn't it have....
> 
> Turner just about nailed it with their previous design, so what the crap is this???


You mean the bike that you had a run an external reservoir on with braided line?


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> You mean the bike that you had a run an external reservoir on with braided line?


Meant the current ones, previous to this. The one that can accept a shock with a res.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

I doubt the release was a mistake. Come on, it’s the good old "leaked" marketing trick.


----------



## liqwid (Jan 2, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> But the RP23 rear shock?
> 
> I don't know if I'd trust that...


Yeah thats wacky ut:


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

#1ORBUST said:


> I doubt the release was a mistake. Come on, it's the good old "leaked" marketing trick.


Agreed. No way this was a mistake.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

liqwid said:


> Yeah thats wacky ut:


RP23's ride better than DHX Air's. They have better midstroke support and actually feel pretty plush.

I have seen that Pivot on the hill here in Phoenix (Thats where that pic was taken) and have seen Chris Cocalis out on our local hill testing his proto bikes. (Their headquarters is less than a mile from the hill) If you haven't seen a Pivot bike in person yet, you should know they are retarded light.

We ran into Chris one night, maybe 4-5 months ago out testing a proto Mach 5 that weighed 20.3lbs. Yes, 20.3lbs for 5" of travel front and rear. Granted, he was running a DT Swiss fork and Carbon wheels and there are some goofy things like the BB shell width, but they are pretty amazing bikes.

I am willing to bet that that bike in the picture is somewhere in the low 30lb range with the Fox 40.


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=439083

Good guess huh?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

that's nothing...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=212814


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> You mean the bike that you had a run an external reservoir on with braided line?


Whoah you wanna start somethin'?


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

thats dope


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

That may well be the next frame in a size Large! (99%) sure............


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

DHidiot said:


> Ridiculous leverage curve, inaccessible shock, mechanics nightmare, shaft bending shock angle, and so ugly it could kill a boner from a hundred yards and from around corners....what doesn't it have....
> 
> Turner just about nailed it with their previous design, so what the crap is this???


Amazing you can get that all from a picture. Agree tho that the 08 DHR is/was a fine bike.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

It's going to be really expensive.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

A 14 inch BB, and a 64.5 headtube!!
http://www.turnerbikes.com/09home.html


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

Interesting, I thought Turner claimed they didnt need the FSR fourbar? Now they go to something like this? Looks sick! BTW my reignx has better suspension than my buds Highline


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

DHidiot said:


> What a fvckign turd....
> 
> Ridiculous leverage curve, inaccessible shock, mechanics nightmare, shaft bending shock angle, and so ugly it could kill a boner from a hundred yards and from around corners....what doesn't it have....
> 
> Turner just about nailed it with their previous design, so what the crap is this???


Gotta love the armchair engineer... Turner is looking for ME's if you can stoop to his level, sir.

On a more serious note, i see no reason for an external load on the shock shaft in that design aside from the intended axial load from eye to eye on the shock. A 'shaft bending shock angle' would assume that the static end of the shock would be kept from rotating... which isn't the case.

Turner has always made great bikes. Am i selling my flux to get the new dw version? Probably not. But the blindside might be another story...


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

NWfreeride said:


> Gotta love the armchair engineer... Turner is looking for ME's if you can stoop to his level, sir.
> 
> On a more serious note, i see no reason for an external load on the shock shaft in that design aside from the intended axial load from eye to eye on the shock. A 'shaft bending shock angle' would assume that the static end of the shock would be kept from rotating... which isn't the case.
> 
> Turner has always made great bikes. Am i selling my flux to get the new dw version? Probably not. But the blindside might be another story...


It doesn't have to be kept from rotating....dynamics, son. Seen the large numbers of Romics with bent shafts from incident angles much more lenient than that??

I wouldn't be surprised if thats modified a LOT for production...



TLL said:


> Amazing you can get that all from a picture. Agree tho that the 08 DHR is/was a fine bike.


Not terribly hard...


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

I'll totally be rocking one next season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :band:
Gonna keep my 08 and see how they compare,


----------



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

bahahah!!! i knew it! (after some ppl told me...) 
im soo glad i didnt get the 08


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

jf951 said:


> im soo glad i didnt get the 08


....why?

For all you know the new design could suck and the old school DHR's could be where its at, even though they're where its at right now.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

raptordude, get it thru your thick head that not everyone likes the DHR. some like other bikes more because of the geo, fit, travel, or whatever. THE DHR IS NOT THE CENTER OF THE UNIVERSE, although it is pretty sick in my opinion.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Djponee said:


> raptordude, get it thru your thick head that not everyone likes the DHR. some like other bikes more because of the geo, fit, travel, or whatever. THE DHR IS NOT THE CENTER OF THE UNIVERSE, although it is pretty sick in my opinion.


I don't even give a shieeeettttt....

...the beer is kickin in BTW.

And yeah we revolve around the Turner DHR, not the sun.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

drinking on a weekday eh??

not good haha


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Djponee said:


> drinking on a weekday eh??
> 
> not good haha


Check the "Today's Birthdays" list.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

ah nice!


----------



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

cuz they have a brand new design. thats like getting the last 06demo at the end of the season when theyre comming out with a new style.
i dont have anythign against DHRs. i really like them
i just figured id wait


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

DHidiot said:


> Not terribly hard...


if you live on Fantasy Island.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

jf951 said:


> cuz they have a brand new design. thats like getting the last 06demo at the end of the season when theyre comming out with a new style.
> i dont have anythign against DHRs. i really like them
> i just figured id wait


All legit reasons.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

That DHR looks like a Banshee MK1 or something... lols


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

boner...


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

yey cheap sundays for all....
but seriously the pivot looks sick


----------



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

mrpercussive said:


> That DHR looks like a Banshee MK1 or something... lols


what ever happend with those things???
did they ever release them?


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm kind of in shock. I was seriously not expecting Turner to end up with DW link... I hate to say it but the majority of their lineup looks really bizarre with the high chainstay. The DHR is the only one that managed to avoid the ugly stick, that thing looks hawt.


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

WOW!
I want one.
I am selling all of my bikes, seriously. More detailed info about 4 bikes for sale to come soon.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Djponee said:


> drinking on a weekday eh??
> 
> not good haha


Whats wrong with drinking during the week? Its good fer ya.


----------



## DEST (Jun 20, 2006)

anyone know what the top tube lenght will be i dont see it...


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'd much rather rock that Pivot DH lookin' bike than a Turner.

Turner's are WAYYYYY too pricey for my taste. Yes, their quality is awesome, but the price is nearly out of reach for most people.


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

DHR Looks flexy. That ribbing is going to need to be really stout to stop the rearend from moving compared to tubing. Cool line up none the less.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> I'd much rather rock that Pivot DH lookin' bike than a Turner.
> 
> Turner's are WAYYYYY too pricey for my taste. Yes, their quality is awesome, but the price is nearly out of reach for most people.


Not really. All the top tier DH rigs like the M6, Session 88 DH, V10, Yeti 303, and the like are all about 3 grand. The DHR sells for 2,800 MSRP.

If price is an issue for any of those frames look for used. When people drop that much money on a frame new they usually take good care of it.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Not really. All the top tier DH rigs like the M6, Session 88 DH, V10, Yeti 303, and the like are all about 3 grand. The DHR sells for 2,800 MSRP.
> 
> If price is an issue for any of those frames look for used. When people drop that much money on a frame new they usually take good care of it.


...or they get it for free because they're sponsored... or they get it for dirty-dirty cheap, cuz' they work at a shop that carries Turner.


----------



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

holy crap! 64.5 HTA


----------



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

i found some specs ill post them up in a bit


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here....


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3077/2829386986_393f96c409_b.jpg


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

> holy crap! 64.5 HTA
> __________________


I'd buy a clean looking Orange 224 over that thing any day.

Yet another bike beaten by an ugly stick and a maintenance nightmare.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

damn thats a light frame...


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

mrpercussive said:


> damn thats a light frame...


And that's what I'm saving for instead of riding Pacifica wit ya!


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Mmmm...that new DHR looks H-O-T.


----------



## aixelsyd (Apr 21, 2005)

ducktape said:


> I'd buy a clean looking Orange 224 over that thing any day.
> 
> Yet another bike beaten by an ugly stick and a maintenance nightmare.


 Thats the beauty of a Turner, Maintenance is so easy, a few squirts of grease into the zerks and you're all set.


----------



## BillT (Dec 24, 2003)

Prettym1k3 said:


> I'd much rather rock that Pivot DH lookin' bike than a Turner.


Are Pivot's really that much cheaper? If anything, Pivots are overpriced when you factor in country of origin.


----------



## flOw dOwn (Feb 19, 2008)

BillT said:


> If anything, Pivots are overpriced when you factor in country of origin.


Yeah, Arizona is like third world


----------



## BillT (Dec 24, 2003)

flOw dOwn said:


> Yeah, Arizona is like third world


That might be where the company headquarters and final assembly is probably done, but not where the bikes are made...try Taiwan.


----------



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

so i talked to a guy at northstar who was a retailer for turner told me that the new DHR wont be out till late late 2009


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

gives me more time to rock my older dhr


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> that's nothing...
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=212814


hahaha damn good looks lol


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> ....why?
> 
> For all you know the new design could suck and the old school DHR's could be where its at, even though they're where its at right now.


Doubt it.. the man himself seemes to disagree:

Quoted from Singletrack who spoke to Mr. Turner:
"And being released at Interbike will be an all new Turner DHR (DownHill Race) which turner reckons will outpedal the old DHR and in the rocks "it'll kill the (Iron Horse) Sunday". Quite bold claims there Mr T... Let the battle commence"


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

https://i33.tinypic.com/fnvfnm.jpg

can someone make that into a pic not sure how its done with link's.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

DT and DW have been admiring each others bikes for quite some time from what I understand. Each revision of both the Sunday and DHR have somewhat mocked each other, and current DHR and Sunday geo are very similar. 
IMO it was only a matter of time before they started making DW equipped Turners. I'm just bummed I'll be riding the new "hot" bike next year. Still excited to throw a leg over it.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

konut said:


> can someone make that into a pic not sure how its done with link's.


there ya go.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

DHR= T!ts McGee

All the rest look kinda like dog poop


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

his dudeness said:


> DHR= T!ts McGee
> 
> All the rest look kinda like dog poop


What about the RFX, dude?

It's like the best of the MkIII and 6point, with better angles, and obviously better build quality because it's not an IH. :thumbsup:

With a 67" headtube, slap a 36 or a Lyric on there, and it's the new SX Trail.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> What about the RFX, dude?
> 
> It's like the best of the MkIII and 6point, with better angles, and obviously better build quality because it's not an IH. :thumbsup:
> 
> With a 67" headtube, slap a 36 or a Lyric on there, and it's the new SX Trail.


Im thinkin about getting one of them and slapping a Totem or 66. 
Oh yes.


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

dhr looks super sick.little OT but anyone see the little note about the "black box slope style rig." it would be cool to see something of that anture from turner.


----------



## kghag (Aug 10, 2007)

Turner just about nailed it with their previous design, so what the crap is this???[/QUOTE]

Ride a DW link and you too will know


----------



## DEST (Jun 20, 2006)

any word on the top tube length for the large???


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

his dudeness said:


> DHR= T!ts McGee
> 
> All the rest look kinda like dog poop


yeah, why do the rest look like such crap? that elevated chainstay makes them look like late '90's junk...


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, did you have a bad day WCH? 
Jesus is watching you.


----------



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

wtf grant
are u on drugs?
its got a 64 head angle


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

jf951 said:


> wtf grant
> are u on drugs?
> its got a 64 head angle


RFX not DHR


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

RFX is not finalized yet DT has already confirmed on the Homer forum there will be a revison of it so it may or may not have swoopy top tube, also that's on a small frame whether the meds up will be like that who knows, hope not, the downtube is for shock compatibility whether it be air of coils, some coils on last years model were prone to tap the downtube in meds and small sizes, [Roco TST I think was the only one I recall]

Its not due for early nest year so who knows what it will finally be we been hammering him on the geo!

As for the DHR its grown on me, taken some time to get used to the lines, I'm a big fan of the 07/08 model but this looks sick, as to comments about hard to work on WTF all the necessary adjustments are easy to access from what I can see, what do you guys want adjust things while riding its a DH bike set and forget, stop and adjust rebound etc if needed go ride! all those points look simple to reach to me as to the rest its zerk grease nipple fittings simple, rebuild will be no different to previous model, hardly difficult, shock removal looks a dodle, one extra pivot to access hardly looks difficult, I'm lost on that one! try working on the Sunday, I think some of you need to pick up a spanner


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker said:


> yeah, why do the rest look like such crap? that elevated chainstay makes them look like late '90's junk...


I don't think it looks that crappy.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

I do...


----------



## hball (May 22, 2004)

Boulder Pilot said:


> I don't think it looks that crappy.


do you have a driveside pic?

thanks


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

hball said:


> do you have a driveside pic?
> 
> thanks


No. My damn camera batteries died.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

DT just put up his proto build for interbike frame is nearly a pound lighter then the 08


----------

